# New Rat lost an eye



## thebofh (May 24, 2011)

I got two more female rats about a month ago, from the same litter. I kept them separate from my older 2 for a couple of weeks but let them play together in the bathroom at night. They got on very well so after a couple of weeks they all went to live in the rat mansion together.

I check on them before leaving in the morning & they were fine Tuesday morning, then when I got them out in the evening one of them had a badly damaged eye. One trip to the vet & $150 later she is minus one eye. She has to be kept separate from the others for a couple of weeks while the would heals but she seems ok in herself, she's eating & still playful but it looks very very sore


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh WOW! Does the vet know what caused that? 

I wouldn't keep her seperated from her sister for more than a couple days. Rats heal faster and are much happier with friends.

I'm glad you got it removed. Luckily rats do just fine with one, or even no eyes!

Also, I would cover those shelves, that kind of spacing they can sprain and break legs with.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

smesyna said:


> Oh WOW! Does the vet know what caused that?
> 
> I wouldn't keep her seperated from her sister for more than a couple days. Rats heal faster and are much happier with friends.
> 
> ...


I have been through 4 enucleations here myself. I usually put the patient back in with their friends within a day or so. How was the incision closed? Sutures or glue? What did they send you home with for pain meds?


----------



## thebofh (May 24, 2011)

The vet said it looked like a bite, but I have never seen any of them fighting so I think it might have been an accidental scratch. He used sutures and glue to close the wound up. Apparently Vets in Perth rarely give pain meds to take home, unless it's an older dog or cat with a broken bone. I'll give her a few days on her own & then she can rejoin the Mischief.

She didn't have a name until now, but after this she's called Cap'n Jackie! Where can I get Pirate outfits for rats?


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Ouch, she needs pain meds. I'd go out and buy some infants (not childrens) ibuprofen, then I'll help you with the dosing (tell me the mg/ml, and your rats weight).


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Ugh, imagine having your EYE removed with no pain meds? I would also go back and ask for some metacam.


----------



## thebofh (May 24, 2011)

smesyna said:


> Ouch, she needs pain meds. I'd go out and buy some infants (not childrens) ibuprofen, then I'll help you with the dosing (tell me the mg/ml, and your rats weight).


I would prefer not to give her pain meds unless she is in real distress, I just believe she'll be more careful with it if it's hurting her.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

thebofh said:


> I would prefer not to give her pain meds unless she is in real distress, I just believe she'll be more careful with it if it's hurting her.


Rats are prey animals, and hide their pain very well . She just had surgery, an eye removal no less, which is very excruciating. She absolutely needs pain meds, this will help not hurt her recovery. Rats are also more likely to mess with their incision when in pain.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

thebofh said:


> I would prefer not to give her pain meds unless she is in real distress, I just believe she'll be more careful with it if it's hurting her.


This is not a mildly sprained foot where you don't want to mask the pain, this was an extensive removal. This is the surgery that was performed. Rat was anesthetized, the eye popped out of the socket by fingers as far as it will go. Then the ligaments and bits and pieces that attach it are snipped, detached, the blood supply is cut and stopped, the optic nerve is cut through. The eyeball is fully removed, the eye cavity is flushed out many times, then the do the suturing and the final closure. Pain can slow down healing immensely...this is not a minor surgery at all, so please pick up some version of liquid infant ibuprofen (helps with swelling as well as pain) just like metacam (they are both NSAID's) and we will help you dose her. She will only need the pain meds for a couple of days.


----------



## javakittie (Aug 18, 2007)

thebofh said:


> I would prefer not to give her pain meds unless she is in real distress, I just believe she'll be more careful with it if it's hurting her.


As was already mentioned, she's more likely to over groom the area if it's hurting her. Similar to a dog or cat licking constantly at a wound. It hurts and they're trying to make the pain stop. She would only need the infant ibuprofen for a few days to get her past the initial excruciating pain, then can be taken off of it. Just imagine if you had just had your eye removed and how painful it would be for you. You surely would want pain medication.


----------



## thebofh (May 24, 2011)

I've got some children's Nurofen that I can give her, what should the dosage be? She's having some playtime with her friends this morning to see how she gets on, (they were all very glad to see each other again which was so cute).


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

The dosage is 15 to 60mg/lb.


----------



## thebofh (May 24, 2011)

Her eye is healing up really nicely & she seems very happy. She's eating well & is as energetic & playful as ever. Thanks for all your help


----------

